# Surrogatefinder.com



## purr317

Hi

Anyone had any experience of using surrogatefinder.com.

Thanks

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nostalgicsam

Surrogate finder charge £99 for 6 months, to look at surrogate details, which appear to be very old, I have also heard some not good things about them, not sure how true these things are though, my advice would be to try exhausting all the other places first. There's another post about this here:http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257251.0


----------



## nevergiveup1

I found them to be very good and although I didnt use a surrogate from them, I paid my money and within one week had spoken to 3 surrogates all that had done surrogacy before and all were available. There was another surrogate that I spoke to that had already been matched but was very helpful and another surrogate who was British but living in china I think who was willing to help. She to had been a surrogate before.

I was feeling so down as I thought Id never find a surrogate and I took a punt on this site and it was soooo worth it. In the end UI went with someone recommended by my doctor but if he hadnt come up with anyone I would definately have gone with one out of the ladies I contacted. brilliant website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you want quick results, for sure pay your 99 pounds, it is cheaper than other options out there!!


----------



## adella

I have recently been trying to use Surrogatefinder.com  to offer myself as a surrogate mother and I need to point out that I discovered that someone was ACCESSING MY ACCOUNT AND SENDING INTRO MESSAGES I DID NOT AUTHORIZE. This happened on more than one occassion, even after I changed my password multiple times. I am on a private computer on a locked internet connection (why would an outside hacker choose to access my surrogatefinder.com profile but not my bank account logins?).

More than TWENTY INTRO MESSAGES in two days were sent without my permission to various Intended Parents, all of them people I had not even looked into yet, much less someone I was ready to contact for surrogacy. Many of the people didn't even match with my bio/requirements (such as someone wanting a UK surrogate, when I am in the US).

While the basic registration for the site is free, Intended Parents would have had to pay to respond to my (false) intro message. Not only that, but I could not contact these people to clarify the mistake without also paying for a full registration. In the end I resorted to shutting down my account so that no more people could be lured into paying for something that was not true.

SurrogateMother.com seems to have a free, informal sort of matching system (like SurrogateFinder, they do not offer anything beyond the opportunity to meet others of interest) that I highly recommend as they seem genuinely interested in people's success. If you do use SurrogateFinder.com, please be wary.


----------

